# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > X >  I am X2C2

## Fobo165

Finding information specifically to this is proving to be a bit difficult. Any information would be of help!

----------


## Finnall

I am x2c2 too!  :Smiling: 

It is located in Germany, Switzerland and Ireland.

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

Really weird mtdna .... because x is a very rare here in Europe where predominates the H mdtna 


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## gidai

> Finding information specifically to this is proving to be a bit difficult. Any information would be of help!


X2b and X2c are found more in Europe and North Africa. 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1180497/

----------

